# POSSESSION LIMITS



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

I heard a rumor the other day that ND was going to increase the possession limit to three days bag as opposed to the two at present. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

no


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nd did go with the 3 day possession limit for Early Canadas......15 per day and 45 in possession.They haven't put out the new regs yet.Governor has to sign it fist.So there is the possibility of a 3 day possession limit.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Of course they will........They probably get daily calls from the guides/outfitters...................


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes. Feds changed it and I do not believe it is something the states can opt out of. I could be incorrect but that is my understanding. It sure would be nice for the guys who travel there to hunt.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought I heard they went to the 3- day possesion limit as well. The moderators should look into things a little closer before putting up a one word reply, being he is from South Carolina maybe he is not up to the ND regulations yet.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Do not know what the state will do but it is more than likely they will follow the Fed regulations regarding possession. If the feds do move it to 3 I cannot see any reason for the state not to do so as well. ND is not a state that looks to make additional regulations on waterfowl as they feel from an enforcement level that this complicates things way more than needed.


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

Ron Gilmore said:


> If the feds do move it to 3


The feds did move it to 3. MN and WI have both released regs with 3 times the dialy. I do not think possesion limits is something the states have an option on, but again, I could be incorrect on that.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Minnesota also allows 2 Cans this year, but if you remeber back when the Feds allowed for 3 Wood Ducks to be taken, Minnesota left it at two...States can take away from federal laws and make it less, but can not add to it.

That being said North Dakota isn't going to not follow the max amount allowed by federal law so we should see the 3 times this year.


----------

